# Meltdown & Spectre patch Discussion



## bssunilreddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Meltdown & Spectre patch Discussion


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Motherboard Vendors Release BIOS Update For Meltdown and Spectre


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Motherboard Vendors Release BIOS Updates For Spectre (Updated)


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Jan 19, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Motherboard Vendors Release BIOS Updates For Spectre (Updated)


doesany one face any problem regarding this Meltdown + Spectre in their pc.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 19, 2018)

how about mobos based on older chipsets like h61,b75,h81 etc?Will these ever receive any bios updates at all?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2018)

ULTRON 17 said:


> doesany one face any problem regarding this Meltdown + Spectre in their pc.


No

*i.imgur.com/q8HmfAF.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 4, 2018)

Microsoft plans to distribute Spectre Microcode updates through Windows 10


----------



## billubakra (Mar 5, 2018)

For Spectre fix please share the step by step process for Intel i5 processor, which mobo is it having HP Pavilion Notebook - 15-ab522tx Product Specifications | HP® Customer Support and R1600 with Asus Prime B350+


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> For Spectre fix please share the step by step process for Intel i5 processor, which mobo is it having HP Pavilion Notebook - 15-ab522tx Product Specifications | HP® Customer Support and R1600 with Asus Prime B350+


You need to update the Windows 10 OS as and when needed for protection against Meltdown or Spectre Vulnerabilities:HPSBHF03573 rev. 11 - Side-Channel Analysis Method | HP® Customer Support


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2018)

billubakra said:


> For Spectre fix please share the step by step process for Intel i5 processor, which mobo is it having HP Pavilion Notebook - 15-ab522tx Product Specifications | HP® Customer Support and R1600 with Asus Prime B350+


For laptop HP should release bios update,for mobo Asus should release bios update.If they don't release it then you can install MS spectre update when it is made available through windows update.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 5, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> You need to update the Windows 10 OS as and when needed for protection against Meltdown or Spectre Vulnerabilities:HPSBHF03573 rev. 11 - Side-Channel Analysis Method | HP® Customer Support





whitestar_999 said:


> For laptop HP should release bios update,for mobo Asus should release bios update.If they don't release it then you can install MS spectre update when it is made available through windows update.



Windows update will be downloaded automatically or is there a need to do it manually?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2018)

Depends on MS.Applying spectre patch on 4th gen & older intel processors may significantly reduces system performance which many people may not like so MS may make this update optional.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 5, 2018)

If you are on windows 10,it will be downloaded automatically,provided of course the update service is enabled.

If for some reason it doesn't get downloaded by itself,you can google the specific update that contains the necessary fixes and patches and then download and install it manually from windows update catalog-this is what i did for installing the update that contained the fix for meltdown as windows update service was taking too long to download it automatically on my system.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2018)

Meltdown patch was always included as auto update on win 10 & on win 7/8.1 it came bundled with monthly security update meaning it can't be skipped unless one decides to not update anymore(if you skip a month update then it automatically adds to next month update & so on).


----------



## billubakra (Mar 5, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Depends on MS.Applying spectre patch on 4th gen & older intel processors may significantly reduces system performance which many people may not like so MS may make this update optional.


When is this update coming out? Also will it effect performance in systems with i5 and 1600?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2018)

Your laptop i5 is 6th gen I think so it shouldn't be an issue & for Ryzen processors also it should not be of any concern as AMD processors were already harder to exploit using spectre.No idea about release date but it should be on major tech news channels the day MS release these updates(every month 2nd tuesday is usually the monthly patch release day for win 7/8.1 so if MS is planning on releasing this month then it should be around that time).


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2018)

So, it will be only BIOS + MS update.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 6, 2018)

No!For spectre it will BIOS or MS Spectre update(in case BIOS update was not released by device manufacturer).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 17, 2018)

I download both Spectre & Meltdown Windows 10 Updates and MSI Bios Updates as well and updated them.

*i.imgur.com/Y66FuZQ.png


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> I download both Spectre & Meltdown Windows 10 Updates and MSI Bios Updates as well and updated them.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Y66FuZQ.png


I have MSI mobo too (full spec in sig). Please share links to patches!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 17, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I have MSI mobo too (full spec in sig). Please share links to patches!


*support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4093836/summary-of-intel-microcode-updates


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 17, 2018)

Vyom said:


> I have MSI mobo too (full spec in sig). Please share links to patches!


@bssunilreddy has a premium gaming laptop with 7th gen intel processor so it was higher on priority list of bios updates by MSI.Your H87M has less chances of ever getting a bios update not to mention your processor is 4th gen.MS is releasing processor microcode update(it is this update which is required for spectre patch & can be released either by device manufacturer in form of bios update or by MS in form of windows update) in order from newest to oldest so 4th gen updates will take some time.Also performance may take quite a hit so also expect that.In fact many people are disabling spectre patch after seeing the drastic loss in performance on older gen processors.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2018)

I have recently upgraded to SSD and GFX. The performance loss with security patch should be mitigated with the hardware upgrade. Or atleast I hope so.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2018)

Didnt you upgrade a year back ?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 18, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Didnt you upgrade a year back ?


Upgraded to GFX in Oct 2016 and to SSD last August. But whitestar is right, I don't have a patch to fix flaw for my 4th gen Intel proccy.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 18, 2018)

No worries,there is no spectre malware till now(at least for general public).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> No worries,there is no spectre malware till now(at least for general public).


Considering your point of view as a general public,wha tis the status of my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop,based on 4th gen Intel core-i5?
Is it still vulnerable from Meltdown and Spectre security flaws???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 19, 2018)

Run this tool for info:
GRC | InSpectre  

Meltdown patch is via windows update released in jan/Feb 2018.Spectre v2 patch need bios updates.Spectre v1 patch is via browser & windows updates.

Dell has a bios update listed for 5547 model:
Microprocessor Side-Channel Vulnerabilities (CVE-2017-5715, CVE-2017-5753, CVE-2017-5754): Impact on Dell products | Dell India
Above give link to:
Dell Inspiron 5447/5547/5442/5542 System BIOS Driver Details | Dell Singapore
Searching directly for inspiron 5547 on dell india website also give same link:
Support for Inspiron 5547 | Diagnostics | Dell Singapore  (click on "view full driver details" for bios update & it links to same as above driver link,release date is 24Feb2018)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 20, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Run this tool for info:
> GRC | InSpectre
> 
> Meltdown patch is via windows update released in jan/Feb 2018.Spectre v2 patch need bios updates.Spectre v1 patch is via browser & windows updates.
> ...



Ran the utility tool and results are :---



> ...
> ...
> *www.grc.com/inspectre/screenshot.png
> 
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2018)

That's good!So you updated the latest A11 bios?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 20, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> That's good!So you updated the latest A11 bios?


Yes,Friend.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 20, 2018)

Any performance impact as your laptop processor is 4th gen & chances of spectre patch performance impact is supposed to be more on 4th gen & older processors.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 21, 2018)

^For updation or whatever reason the Waves MaxxAudio sound was rendered defunct. Though out of warranty,DELL CC helped  me extensively by providing me the drivers. The sound is as usual as before.
Regarding performance hit, I don't notice any difference as such.
By tweaking the memory buffer and page file under advanced system section,I found  Laptop is booting faster than before.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 22, 2018)

The openSUSE leap42.3(64-bit),is showing the system to be *spectre vulnerable v2*  during its bootup mode,which is the other OS besides the Windows 10 in my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop.
As I have already updated BIOS to A11 version,the Windows OS is clear. In fact it is also under latest updates.
BUT WHAT ABOUT LINUX OS????
@whitestar_999 ,@bssunilreddy ,@Vyom  any take on this aspect?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 22, 2018)

To the experts, I did this and the result is :--->


```
tabanKG@linux-shua:~> uname -r
4.4.120-45-default
tabanKG@linux-shua:~> git clone *github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker.git
Cloning into 'spectre-meltdown-checker'...
remote: Counting objects: 652, done.
remote: Compressing objects: 100% (17/17), done.
remote: Total 652 (delta 15), reused 16 (delta 7), pack-reused 628
Receiving objects: 100% (652/652), 263.27 KiB | 302.00 KiB/s, done.
Resolving deltas: 100% (398/398), done.
tabanKG@linux-shua:~> ls
bin        IBM                     LOGOS        spectre-meltdown-checker
DELL       INDIAN-RAILWAYS         man          Templates
Desktop    Indian-Railways-VIDEOS  Music        Videos
Documents  jEdit                   Pictures
Downloads  LEARN-Videos            Public
Hot-Spot   Linux-Tools             public_html
tabanKG@linux-shua:~> su
Password:
linux-shua:/home/tabanKG # chmod 777 spectre-meltdown-checker/
linux-shua:/home/tabanKG # ls
.adobe         .e                      .inputrc      Public
.bash_history  .elementary             jEdit         public_html
.bashrc        .emacs                  .kde4         spectre-meltdown-checker
bin            .esd_auth               LEARN-Videos  Templates
.cache         .fonts                  Linux-Tools   .themes
.cinnamon      .gnu-emacs              .local        .thunderbird
.claws-mail    .gtkrc-2.0              LOGOS         .urlview
.config        Hot-Spot                .macromedia   Videos
.dbus          .hplip                  man           .Xauthority
DELL           .i18n                   .mozilla      .xim.template
Desktop        IBM                     .mplayer      .xinitrc.template
.dmrc          .ICEauthority           Music         .xsession-errors
Documents      .icons                  .muttrc       .xsession-errors-:0
Downloads      INDIAN-RAILWAYS         Pictures      .xsession-errors.old
.dvipsrc       Indian-Railways-VIDEOS  .profile
linux-shua:/home/tabanKG # cd spectre-meltdown-checker/ls
bash: cd: spectre-meltdown-checker/ls: No such file or directory
linux-shua:/home/tabanKG # cd spectre-meltdown-checker/
linux-shua:/home/tabanKG/spectre-meltdown-checker # ls
.git  LICENSE  README.md  spectre-meltdown-checker.sh
linux-shua:/home/tabanKG/spectre-meltdown-checker # chmod 777 *
linux-shua:/home/tabanKG/spectre-meltdown-checker # ls
.git  LICENSE  README.md  spectre-meltdown-checker.sh
linux-shua:/home/tabanKG/spectre-meltdown-checker # ls -ltr
total 116
-rwxrwxrwx 1 tabanKG users 69078 Mar 22 07:24 spectre-meltdown-checker.sh
-rwxrwxrwx 1 tabanKG users  4346 Mar 22 07:24 README.md
-rwxrwxrwx 1 tabanKG users 35147 Mar 22 07:24 LICENSE
drwxr-xr-x 8 tabanKG users  4096 Mar 22 07:24 .git
linux-shua:/home/tabanKG/spectre-meltdown-checker # ./spectre-meltdown-checker.sh
Spectre and Meltdown mitigation detection tool v0.35

Checking for vulnerabilities on current system
Kernel is Linux 4.4.120-45-default #1 SMP Wed Mar 14 20:51:49 UTC 2018 (623211f) x86_64
CPU is Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70GHz

Hardware check
* Hardware support (CPU microcode) for mitigation techniques
  * Indirect Branch Restricted Speculation (IBRS)
    * SPEC_CTRL MSR is available:  YES
    * CPU indicates IBRS capability:  YES  (SPEC_CTRL feature bit)
  * Indirect Branch Prediction Barrier (IBPB)
    * PRED_CMD MSR is available:  YES
    * CPU indicates IBPB capability:  YES  (SPEC_CTRL feature bit)
  * Single Thread Indirect Branch Predictors (STIBP)
    * SPEC_CTRL MSR is available:  YES
    * CPU indicates STIBP capability:  YES
  * Enhanced IBRS (IBRS_ALL)
    * CPU indicates ARCH_CAPABILITIES MSR availability:  NO
    * ARCH_CAPABILITIES MSR advertises IBRS_ALL capability:  NO
  * CPU explicitly indicates not being vulnerable to Meltdown (RDCL_NO):  NO
  * CPU microcode is known to cause stability problems:  NO  (model 69 stepping 1 ucode 0x23)
* CPU vulnerability to the three speculative execution attacks variants
  * Vulnerable to Variant 1:  YES
  * Vulnerable to Variant 2:  YES
  * Vulnerable to Variant 3:  YES

CVE-2017-5753 [bounds check bypass] aka 'Spectre Variant 1'
* Mitigated according to the /sys interface:  YES  (kernel confirms that the mitigation is active)
* Kernel has array_index_mask_nospec:  YES  (1 occurence(s) found of 64 bits array_index_mask_nospec())
* Kernel has the Red Hat/Ubuntu patch:  NO
> STATUS:  NOT VULNERABLE  (Mitigation: __user pointer sanitization)

CVE-2017-5715 [branch target injection] aka 'Spectre Variant 2'
* Mitigated according to the /sys interface:  YES  (kernel confirms that the mitigation is active)
* Mitigation 1
  * Kernel is compiled with IBRS/IBPB support:  YES
  * Currently enabled features
    * IBRS enabled for Kernel space:  UNKNOWN
    * IBRS enabled for User space:  UNKNOWN
    * IBPB enabled:  UNKNOWN
* Mitigation 2
  * Kernel compiled with retpoline option:  YES
  * Kernel compiled with a retpoline-aware compiler:  YES  (kernel reports full retpoline compilation)
> STATUS:  NOT VULNERABLE  (Mitigation: Full generic retpoline + IBPB - vulnerable module loaded)

CVE-2017-5754 [rogue data cache load] aka 'Meltdown' aka 'Variant 3'
* Mitigated according to the /sys interface:  YES  (kernel confirms that the mitigation is active)
* Kernel supports Page Table Isolation (PTI):  YES
* PTI enabled and active:  YES
* Running as a Xen PV DomU:  NO
> STATUS:  NOT VULNERABLE  (Mitigation: PTI)

A false sense of security is worse than no security at all, see --disclaimer
linux-shua:/home/tabanKG/spectre-meltdown-checker #
```


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2018)

As per output that is not the case.


> CVE-2017-5715 [branch target injection] aka *'Spectre Variant 2'*
> * *Mitigated according to the /sys interface:  YES  (kernel confirms that the mitigation is active)*
> * Mitigation 1
> * Kernel is compiled with IBRS/IBPB support:  YES
> ...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 22, 2018)

So what is the actual case? @whitestar_999


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 22, 2018)

Not sure but may be opensuse is not correctly reading the mitigation status at boot.Spectre v2 mitigation is either by cpu microcode update via OS update(I think Linux kernels have already added it,MS is releasing these updates but slowly) or via bios update(already done by you). Better ask at official opensuse forums for clarification.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 22, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not sure but may be opensuse is not correctly reading the mitigation status at boot.Spectre v2 mitigation is either by cpu microcode update via OS update(I think Linux kernels have already added it,MS is releasing these updates but slowly) or via bios update(already done by you). Better ask at official opensuse forums for clarification.


You are quite correct as I presume.
Actually this is the openSUSE-42.3(LEAP) 64-bit which I am using.
Kernel-4.4.120-45-default is the version of kernel of Leap 42.3 after updates. We have to wait till May 2018,when openSUSE-15 stable (final) distro comes out,with latest kernel and advanced features.
Let's Hope for the best in the upcoming distro.


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 26, 2018)

I have very old system: 
i7 2600k on Asus P8Z68V
OS: Win 10 Enterprise 64 bit

Its obvious Asus wont even care supporting old gen hardware so no bios update for my board.






I'm not getting any windows updates since past 3 weeks but only getting defender updates.
Somebody told me unless I get patch for Spectre, windows wont download new updates for my OS Win 10 Enterprise 64.

Now what to do? How to get auto windows security+cumulative updates for my OS?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 26, 2018)

^^If you are not getting any windows updates then something is wrong with your system/os.There is no such thing as "mandatory spectre patch for win 10" without which you won't get other win 10 updates.Check that your win 10 enterprise version is not out of support.
*support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/13853/windows-lifecycle-fact-sheet


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 26, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^If you are not getting any windows updates then something is wrong with your system/os.There is no such thing as "mandatory spectre patch for win 10" without which you won't get other win 10 updates.Check that your win 10 enterprise version is not out of support.
> *support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/13853/windows-lifecycle-fact-sheet



LOl!! M using my companies license which they have provided me to use for specific testing purpose so no logic of end of lifecycle here.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2018)

joncenawordlife said:


> I have very old system:
> i7 2600k on Asus P8Z68V
> OS: Win 10 Enterprise 64 bit
> 
> ...


Enable or Disable Windows Update Automatic Updates in Windows 10


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2018)

joncenawordlife said:


> LOl!! M using my companies license which they have provided me to use for specific testing purpose so no logic of end of lifecycle here.


It takes less than a minute to check your version number so why not do it to rule it out.


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 27, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It takes less than a minute to check your version number so why not do it to rule it out.


Already did that its valid.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2018)

What exactly is the version you are using & on which gen hardware(aka processor name & model)?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 27, 2018)

My system is still not Spectre protected. I am on version 1709 (build 16299.334), which is the version/build of MS that deals with this issue.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2018)

It is not version but MS update that provides spectre patch for those systems for which bios update is not released.MS is going in reverse order of processors & right now they are on 6th gen.5th & older gen processors will have to wait.Yours is 6th gen so may be wait for a few more weeks.Maybe MS is delaying it for RS4 release on some systems/processors.


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 27, 2018)

Mine is i7 2600 CPU Sandy Bridge.

I have manually updated my win 10 to until yesterday but still Spectre issue aint patched.

Also its obvious my mobo is 5yrs old with no bios support now for spectre patch from manufacturer.

Will MS care to patch such old processors?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2018)

^^MS is releasing spectre patches in reverse order of processor releases.Currently MS is on 6th gen so your 2nd gen processor spectre patch will take at least 1-2 months assuming best case scenario.There are no known meltdown/spectre patches in the wild targeting general public so not much issue.However one should still get other win 10 updates automatically through windows updates,you still didn't post your exact win 10 version number.


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 27, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^MS is releasing spectre patches in reverse order of processor releases.Currently MS is on 6th gen so your 2nd gen processor spectre patch will take at least 1-2 months assuming best case scenario.There are no known meltdown/spectre patches in the wild targeting general public so not much issue.However one should still get other win 10 updates automatically through windows updates,you still didn't post your exact win 10 version number.








Just manually updated yesterday else I was till stuck on 16299.194 since past 3 weeks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2018)

March 13, 2018—KB4088776 (OS Build 16299.309)
*support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/4088776/windows-10-update-kb4088776
*support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/4088776/windows-10-update-kb4088776


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 27, 2018)

I already installed KB4088776 a dya back but I dont have KB4056892 update as its uninstallation entry might had got deleted when I did disk cleanup incl system files/update files. *support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/4088776





Now what can be done?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2018)

Wait for April update,hopefully MS update will adjust automatically as per the latest KB4088776 as it has been successfully installed already even if manually.


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 28, 2018)

Shall i reinstall KB4056892 & then remove it back? I did this for some update in Feb this yr.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2018)

Let's play it safe & wait for Apr update.Who knows what else might break if you install an older update now?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 29, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Wait for April update,hopefully MS update will adjust automatically as per the latest KB4088776 as it has been successfully installed already even if manually.


I am already on KB4089848 update (LATEST) as provided by MS.
Isn't this better?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am already on KB4089848 update (LATEST) as provided by MS.
> Isn't this better?


That is not for you, @nRiTeCh is facing a known issue with win 10 Enterprise v1709 while you are using win 10 home.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 30, 2018)

Researchers uncover Spectre-like Intel CPU vulnerability called BranchScope


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Researchers uncover Spectre-like Intel CPU vulnerability called BranchScope


The amount of "vulnerabilities" being discovered now, doesn't even lead my eye brows to raise.
IT"S TOO DAMN HIGH!

Again a flaw only in Intel. Looks like Intel's having a tough time ahead.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2018)

*AMD Processor Security Updates*

Overview
At AMD, security is a top priority and we are continually working to ensure the safety of our users as new risks arise. Recent public disclosures have brought to the forefront the constant needed to protect and secure data.

This site is a centralized location for the latest security-related updates as they relate to AMD.

Updates
Spectre Mitigation Update
4/10/18  

Today, AMD is providing updates regarding our recommended mitigations for Google Project Zero (GPZ) Variant 2 (Spectre) for Microsoft Windows users. These mitigations require a combination of processor microcode updates from our OEM and motherboard partners, as well as running the current and fully up-to-date version of Windows. For Linux users, AMD recommended mitigations for GPZ Variant 2 were made available to our Linux partners and have been released to distribution earlier this year.

As a reminder, GPZ Variant 1 (Spectre) mitigation is provided through operating system updates that were made available previously by AMD ecosystem partners. GPZ Variant 3 (Meltdown) does not apply to AMD because of our processor design. 

While we believe it is difficult to exploit Variant 2 on AMD processors, we actively worked with our customers and partners to deploy the above described combination of operating system patches and microcode updates for AMD processors to further mitigate the risk. A whitepaper detailing the AMD recommended mitigation for Windows is available, as well as links to ecosystem resources for the latest updates. 

Operating System Updates for GPZ Variant 2/Spectre

Microsoft is releasing an operating system update containing Variant 2 (Spectre) mitigations for AMD users running Windows 10 (version 1709) today. Support for these mitigations for AMD processors in Windows Server 2016 is expected to be available following final validation and testing.

AMD Microcode Updates for GPZ Variant 2/Spectre

In addition, microcode updates with our recommended mitigations addressing Variant 2 (Spectre) have been released to our customers and ecosystem partners for AMD processors dating back to the first “Bulldozer” core products introduced in 2011. 

AMD customers will be able to install the microcode by downloading BIOS updates provided by PC and server manufacturers and motherboard providers.  Please check with your provider for the latest updates.

We will provide further updates as appropriate on this site as AMD and the industry continue our collaborative work to develop solutions to protect users from security threats.

Source:AMD Processor Security | AMD


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 13, 2018)

AMD processors (CPUs) for mitigating CVE-2017-5715, Spectre Variant 2 update Patch

Source:*support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4093112/windows-10-update-kb4093112


----------



## nRiTeCh (May 1, 2018)

Ok so till now frustrated getting just defender updates so kept windows update disabled. Came to know about the latest 1803 update. Enabled all update services and now 1803 is currently downloading via windows updates on my pc.

Now i read its changelog but nowhere found anything about Meltdown or Spectre patch related info if the old processors/mobos are patched in this or not. As mine is still i& 2600k and the Spectre utility reports as unpatched.

Will 1803 really resolve these issues and esp. pertaining too future windows updates issues??


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2018)

Meltdown patch was included in Feb 2018 updates for any win 7/8.1/10 version & most likely inbuilt in 1803 feature update.MS has released spectre patch covering till 4th gen of intel processors so most likely by may end or in June the patch for 2nd gen should be out.
*support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/4073757/protect-your-windows-devices-against-spectre-meltdown
*support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4093836/summary-of-intel-microcode-updates
*support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4090007/intel-microcode-updates


----------



## billubakra (May 2, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Meltdown patch was included in Feb 2018 updates for any win 7/8.1/10 version & most likely inbuilt in 1803 feature update.MS has released spectre patch covering till 4th gen of intel processors so most likely by may end or in June the patch for 2nd gen should be out.
> *support.microsoft.com/en-in/help/4073757/protect-your-windows-devices-against-spectre-meltdown
> *support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4093836/summary-of-intel-microcode-updates
> *support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4090007/intel-microcode-updates


1803 update is out, but I have not installed it yet. Will post results after installing the same.


----------



## billubakra (May 3, 2018)

On 1803, still not spectre protected.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2018)

Win 10 April update removes the earlier KB4090007(optional,provided spectre patch) as per users reports.Maybe some issue with this new April update,my guess is expect to see it in some later updates in next 1-2 months.


----------



## quicky008 (May 5, 2018)

will MS eventually include the microcode updates for older intel cpus(ie haswell and earlier)with the windows updates in future?

@billubakra :which intel cpu are you using?


----------



## billubakra (May 5, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> will MS eventually include the microcode updates for older intel cpus(ie haswell and earlier)with the windows updates in future?
> 
> @billubakra :which intel cpu are you using?


i5 5th or 6th generation, don't recall. How to check it btw?


----------



## quicky008 (May 5, 2018)

If you're running windows then you can check it via control panel>system(or simply press windows+pause/break keys together to bring up the system window).

If its indeed a 6th/5th gen cpu then it should have been patched against variant 2 of the specter exploit as M$ claims to have included the microcodes for these cpus with their security updates already.


----------



## billubakra (May 5, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> If you're running windows then you can check it via control panel>system(or simply press windows+pause/break keys together to bring up the system window).
> 
> If its indeed a 6th/5th gen cpu then it should have been patched against variant 1 of the specter exploit as M$ claims to have included the microcodes for these cpus with their security updates already.


i5 6th generation. Still not spectre protected.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 5, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> If you're running windows then you can check it via control panel>system(or simply press windows+pause/break keys together to bring up the system window).
> 
> If its indeed a 6th/5th gen cpu then it should have been patched against variant 2 of the specter exploit as M$ claims to have included the microcodes for these cpus with their security updates already.


See my earlier post,MS has removed the spectre patch from Win 10 v1803 aka April Update.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2019)

Intel has revealed 77 new chip vulnerabilities, one of which has a notable performance impact

Here are the 77 Vulnerabilities:IPAS: November 2019 Intel Platform Update (IPU) - Technology@Intel


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 14, 2019)

Is it the zombieload v2 bug? 

Does it affect 9th and 8th gen cpus too?

Have any patches or updates been issued to mitigate their impacts?


----------

